# de-chroming an old senator??



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I recently picked up a couple of post style 4/0 senators for really cheap. I was wanting to de-chrome 1 and gunkote or powder coat the rings and posts. How would 1 go about de-chroming these parts with-out completely ruining the thin metal?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

De-chroming isn't the issue, cleanly removing the underlying nickle (the shiny material everyone calls chrome) and copper (base metal used to bond the nickle to the steel) is difficult. The chrome can be removed with electrolysis pretty quick, but like stated the nickle and copper is on there pretty good. Most places who do chrome work can remove it (costly). You can bead blast it off but it'll leave a pitted finish, which may not be a problem with the finish you want to apply.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

thats what i was afraid of, maybe give meadia blasting a shot on an old broken beauty ring i have laying around.


----------

